# Installing new Ignition (International 3434)



## Sky222 (Oct 5, 2020)

Good day everyone.

Currently having a go at trying to fix up an old International I found in the paddock. I had to order in a new ignition as the old one was missing the slot where the key goes in.

Im having trouble finding information on how to install the new ignition, the numbering on the back is not the same as the new ignition.

old ignition numbering: B1, B2, S, G1, G2, M.

new ignition numbering: 1, 2, 3, 4

Just a side note B2 & G2 have a wire that connects them both together.

Also as shown on the picture B1 & S have no wires attached.

Iv attached photos of the old and new ignitions setup. If anyone can guide me on what goes where that would be fantastic.

I’m really having trouble following all the wires back to their purpose. Iv attached pictures of the old ignition wire setup.
























thanks for any


----------



## smenon455 (8 mo ago)

Hi 
have you solved wiring issue
I can check my machine if you still need it
The switch you had on your machine was originally not off that loader


----------

